# New Parent to type 1, Fever Questions



## Mon (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi all, my 9 year child was diagnosed with type 1 on 25th. Currently on Novorapid and Lantus. Last night she was complaining about sore throat and this morning woke up really warm. Temperature is around 37.5 but keeps going up and down. I'm checking it every 15 minutes. . I want to know if there's anything that I need to do on top of carrying on with her food, blood sugar test, insulin, drinking plenty of fluids and calpol. Do I treat it as normal temperature or are there different measures because of diabetes.  Can someone please help. Many thanks


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear this @Mon  Are you checking for ketones? Can you get in touch with her DSN over the weekend? I'd recommend reading the document in the following link, to see if you think you need to take any further action:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/sick-day-rules-multiple-daily-injections.43081/

Sometimes, extra insulin may be needed when poorly to help keep levels under control, but you need to speak to a healthcare professional for advice on this as we can't give medical advice here.

I hope she recovers well, and quickly!


----------



## Ljc (Sep 4, 2016)

It's always very worrying when youngsters are ill. I hope she recovers quickly


----------



## Mon (Sep 4, 2016)

Thankyou @Northerner for the article.  I was panicking to keep an eye out for hypo never thought she might need more insulin.  I will contact DSN team too.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 4, 2016)

Definitely get onto your diabetes support nurse. They should have given you a briefing sheet with advice about "sick day rules" for managing infection on top of type 1 diabetes.


----------



## bilbie (Sep 4, 2016)

Until you can get in contact with your nurse, I think this is very comprehensive for kids. Do you have the ketostix to test for ketones?
I think if vomiting and not keeping water down, I would ring the help line or a trip to A&E for investigation and a drip would be safer.

https://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.ispad.org/resource/resmgr/Docs/CPCG_2014_CHAP_13.pdf


----------



## Mon (Sep 6, 2016)

Thankyou all for all your replies and advice,  it's really helped. Been speaking with the nurse and carrying on with insulin. Day times are still good because she feels a bit better but last few nights have been very exhausting with high fever and feeling unwell.  Hopefully it's all out of her system now, but I wanted to thank every one of you for reading and replying to my post


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2016)

Mon said:


> Thankyou all for all your replies and advice,  it's really helped. Been speaking with the nurse and carrying on with insulin. Day times are still good because she feels a bit better but last few nights have been very exhausting with high fever and feeling unwell.  Hopefully it's all out of her system now, but I wanted to thank every one of you for reading and replying to my post


Difficult for you all at the best of times, I'm glad to hear that she is starting to feel a bit better


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome Mon really good luck sorting. Please keep asking if in doubt but as others have said get in touch with DSN.


----------

